# Quellstein - Bedeutung?



## HOBI (3. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand erklären, welche Bedeutung der Quellstein beim Weixler-Prinzip hat? Hat dieser eine reinigende Wirkung? Ich kann mir darunter noch gar nichts vorstellen...
Wasser wird über einen Skimmer und eine Pumpe zum Quellstein geleitet und von dort wieder in den Schwimmteich zurück - stimmt ja, oder? Was genau der Quellstein dabei macht und ob Wasser auch noch in andere Reinigungsbereiche (Pflanzen oder Kies) geleitet wird, ist mir leider noch nicht klar... 

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## thias (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Quellstein - Bedeutung?*

Hallo Hobi,

ein Quellstein an sich wird wohl keine reinigende Wirkung haben ... wie auch .
Plätscherndes Wasser hat an sich nur optische (und akustische ) Vorteile, ansonsten mehr Nachteile: Sauerstoff/CO2 werden ausgetrieben, stärkere Wassererwärmung, Wasserverluste...
Ein Vorteil wäre vielleicht die damit verbundene Wasserumwälzung, aber die geht auch ohne Quellstein .
Reinigen können nur Filter, biologisch oder mechanisch, bzw. entsprechende Pflanzbereiche.


----------



## HOBI (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Quellstein - Bedeutung?*

Also hat der Quellstein keine bestimmte Bedeutung? Da er bei diesem System immer erwähnt wird, dachte ich, er muß für etwas bestimmtes gut sein... 
Reinigung erfolgt dann wohl nur über Pflanzen im Regenerationsbereich - wie findet der Wasseraustausch da genau statt? 


Welches System funktioniert auf lange Sicht am Besten?

Da ich schon wieder ins Schwanken gekommen bin, was nun wirklich auf lange sicht, die bessere Lösung ist, möchte ich Euch um Eure Erfahrungen / Meinungen bitten:

- Glenk - Kiesfilter - anscheinend nach einigen Jahren nicht mehr so durchlässig und muß erneuert werden
- Naturagart - Filtergraben - anscheinend soll dieser auch irgendwann mal ausgetauscht werden müssen
- Weixler - ...  - gibts da auch Nachteile?

Wer von Euch hat schon laaange einen Gartenteich und kann über seine Erfahrungen berichten, in Hinblick auf Funktionalität und Sichttiefe bis zum Boden.

Danke!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Quellstein - Bedeutung?*

Hi Hobi,

die einzige Bedeutung die ich kenne kommt aus dem Feng Shui, Wasser per Quellstein sammelt Energie und belebt so die Umgebung. 


http://www.schwimmbad-zu-hause.de/feng-shui-und-ein-schwimmteich/


----------



## thias (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Quellstein - Bedeutung?*



HOBI schrieb:


> Welches System funktioniert auf lange Sicht am Besten?
> 
> Da ich schon wieder ins Schwanken gekommen bin, was nun wirklich auf lange sicht, die bessere Lösung ist, möchte ich Euch um Eure Erfahrungen / Meinungen bitten:
> 
> ...


 
... um diese Fragen geht es doch auch schon hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24031


----------



## thias (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Quellstein - Bedeutung?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Hi Hobi,
> 
> die einzige Bedeutung die ich kenne kommt aus dem Feng Shui, Wasser per Quellstein sammelt Energie und belebt so die Umgebung.
> 
> ...


 
... das ist ja schon wieder fast lustig


----------



## buzzi (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Quellstein - Bedeutung?*

Hallo,

das System "Weixler" gibt es so nicht. Richard Weixler baut seine Teiche nach Naturvorbild und unterteilt das ganze nach Kategorien, wie naturnah das ganze ist bzw. welche Technik dafür eingesetzt wird. Ein Quellstein ist also nicht notwendig. Ein naturnaher Teich ohne Technik ist genauso möglich wie ein Naturpool fast ohne Pflanzen. Irgendwo dazwischen liegen übrigens auch die "anderen" Systeme. Entscheidend ist im Endeffekt die richtige Auslegung die auf die Vorhandenen Verhältnisse und Vorstellungen abgestimmt ist. Ich könnte also statt meines Quellsteines das Wasser ordinär über Einströmdüsen zurückfliesen lassen, Hauptsache ich habe meine minimale Umwälzung und der Skimmer macht seine Arbeit. Das ist ja nur als Unterstützung gedacht, theoretisch nicht zwangsweise notwendig. Die natürlichen Gewässer werden ja meistens auch nicht mehrmals am Tag umgewälzt... 
Kurz gesagt, ein Quellstein muß nicht sein, aber mir persönlich gefällts und die Nachteile...na ja da ist jeder Bachlauf viel "gefährlicher".
Übrigens wird der Sauerstoff durch das Plätschern angereichert, nicht ausgetrieben - wenn auch nicht viel.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Quellstein - Bedeutung?*

Kann es sein, es da um energetischen Austausch zwischen Stein und Wasser geht ? 
Es gibt Leute, die sagen Steinen und Wasser Fähigkeiten zu, die in der allgemeinen Wissenschaft vielleicht heute noch nicht so erforscht sind. 

Irgendwie hab ich auch so ein Sprichwort im Kopf: "Wasser muss fliessen ueber sieben Stein, dann ist es wieder rein"... kennt das einer ? Habs nirgendwo gegoogelt 
bekommen. Also der Stein als reinigende Wirkung. 

Ich möchte jetzt hier keinen in eine esotherische Ecke stellen oder mich darüber lustig machen, aber naturverbundene Menschen, wissen einige Dinge, die Wisscenschaftler oft nur schwer begreifen können. 

Schreib doch einfach mal den Herrn Weixler an und poste die antwort (mit dessen Genehmigung) doch dann gerne hier. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Wilm (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Quellstein - Bedeutung?*

Hallo Wuzzel,

das mit den sieben Steinen kenne ich auch.
Allerdings wird mit der Zahl Sieben schon seit alt her im Aberglauben viel verbunden.

Denn wie stand es in der Bibel ? Am 7. Tage sollst Du ruhen. Damals wurden die noch gebräuchlichen Riten halt mit dem einziehenden Christentum adaptiert.

In unserem Altbergbau im Harz sieht sich diese Zahl fort.

Nicht ungewöhnlich, aber vielleicht ist ja doch etwas dran ?

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Quellstein - Bedeutung?*

Hallo Wolf,

das hat vielleicht etwas mit der Struktur des
Wassers zu tun, die sich verändert wenn es
über den Stein läuft.

So ähnlich wie beim Grander-Wasser:
http://grander.com/de/wasser

Ist aber vielleicht auch Glaubenssache 

Eine Erfahrung kann ich bestätigen mit
meinen 36 Tonnen weißen Loferstein
in Garten und Teich. Einige Pflanzen
die ich habe gedeihen angelehnt an
einen Felsen viel besser als ohne Stein.
Woran das liegt...hmmm...kA

Gruß
Andy


----------



## fischerl (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Quellstein - Bedeutung?*

guten morgen hobi,

was mich noch wundert, laut profil hast du ja bereits einen schwimmteich, wenn auch das volumen net ganz stimmen kann.
bei einer oberfläche von 80m² und einer maximalen tiefe von 1,80m ergibt das keine 300m³...

wie betreibst du denn den schwimmteich jetzt? ohne jegliche technik? willst du umbauen?

lg
fischerl


----------



## HOBI (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Quellstein - Bedeutung?*

Hallo,
nö, ich habe noch keinen Schwimmteich.
Soweit ich mich erinnere, waren das Felder, die man ausfüllten MUSSTE, drum hab ich einfach mal irgendetwas reingeschrieben... hab auch nicht dran gedacht, daß das dann hier immer aufscheinen würde... 
Mal schauen, wenn ich dazu komme, wie ich das wieder löschen kann...
lg


----------



## tattoo_hh (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Quellstein - Bedeutung?*

iste der stein in der sonner erwärmt er auf jeden fall das wasser...
könnte mir auch vorstellen das mineralien ab/ausgewaschen werden und ins wasser gelangen.....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Quellstein - Bedeutung?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Hallo Wolf,
> 
> das hat vielleicht etwas mit der Struktur des
> Wassers zu tun, die sich verändert wenn es
> über den Stein läuft.



Ja, eindeutig - wenn ich einen Schwimmteich bauen würde, würde ich das einlaufende Wasser durch mehrere Bergkristalle laufen lassen. Das Wasser verändert dadurch eindeutig seine Oberlächenspannung und somit Molekülstruktur. 

Wer das mal ausprobieren möchte, kann gerne nen Krug mit abgekochtem Wasser füllen und da ein paar Bergkristalle reinlegen + später den Geschmacksunterschied des Bergkristallwassers gegenüber dem nur normalen abgekochten feststellen.

Ich hab mal nur schnell gegoogelt und das hier gefunden: http://www.projektgruen.net/Wasser/Molmyth.html


----------

